# ViP622 upgrade for free for 942 leasers



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

I got a call from DIsh Network telling me that ViP622 upgrade is available for free. They would charge me $199 (not $299) initially and would refund it when I ship the 942 (which I am leasing currently) back.

Not sure if the same offer is available to 921 or other receivers.

thanks,
Osho


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

This call is being made to many subscribers who have not taken advantage of the $299/$200 rebate offer I am guessing. It still requires 18 months subscription and one of the new HD packages of course. Free antenna (Dish 1000 for example) and such is included.

I did not take advantage of this offer since with the new HD packages, my monthly committment (along with the contract) would increase significantly.

I suspect they would like to get the 942 out of the homes for whatever reason.

Rasheed


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

With this deal, do you HAVE to keep a Dish HD subscription??? Is it not possible to downgrade to a lesser America's Top _____ and pay the "HD enabling fee" at a later date if you are not satisfied with the current HD package?


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> With this deal, do you HAVE to keep a Dish HD subscription??? Is it not possible to downgrade to a lesser America's Top _____ and pay the "HD enabling fee" at a later date if you are not satisfied with the current HD package?


Yes, there is 18 month commitment and you have to keep a dish HD subscription.

Osho


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> With this deal, do you HAVE to keep a Dish HD subscription??? Is it not possible to downgrade to a lesser America's Top _____ and pay the "HD enabling fee" at a later date if you are not satisfied with the current HD package?


I believe the answer is no, you would have to keep the HD for the duration of the commitment...

but a better question is... why would you want to upgrade if you don't want to subscribe to HD?

Your existing 921/942 will do just fine if you aren't going to want the new HD channels right now anyway.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I believe the answer is no, you would have to keep the HD for the duration of the commitment...
> 
> but a better question is... why would you want to upgrade if you don't want to subscribe to HD?
> 
> Your existing 921/942 will do just fine if you aren't going to want the new HD channels right now anyway.


Ah, but will the offer be available in 12 months if they finally come up with some HD programming that you want?

I, for one, could also get rid of my 508 and service both TVs from a 622 (eliminating the second tuner fee) which makes it mostly a wash if I don't need to pay for the metals package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

koralis said:
 

> Ah, but will the offer be available in 12 months if they finally come up with some HD programming that you want?


So far, with time, the offer has just been getting better... so in 12 months there may be a new receiver out there OR the ViP series may be significantly cheaper.

If I didn't need it right now, I would wait until I did need it... especially if the need is going to be a year or more in the future.


----------



## jim209 (May 23, 2006)

Did you have to pay any amount of money up front when you signed your 942 lease contract? I am just thinking that I bought my 921 in full price. They are paying same amount of money to buy mine back and their own device which leased to you. It does not seem to fair to me. And now they are offering an even better deal? Please tell me I am wrong.

Jim


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

jim209 said:


> Did you have to pay any amount of money up front when you signed your 942 lease contract? I am just thinking that I bought my 921 in full price. They are paying same amount of money to buy mine back and their own device which leased to you. It does not seem to fair to me. And now they are offering an even better deal? Please tell me I am wrong.
> 
> Jim


Yes, I paid the $250 lease fee for the 942. I'm not saying it is a lot versus buying the device, but the 942 was not a free lease situation.

Overall, there is still not enough HD content for this to be compelling I think. The HD LIL is probably a bigger sell if I didn't have good OTA.

Rasheed


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I believe the answer is no, you would have to keep the HD for the duration of the commitment...
> 
> but a better question is... why would you want to upgrade if you don't want to subscribe to HD?
> 
> Your existing 921/942 will do just fine if you aren't going to want the new HD channels right now anyway.


Simple answer... HD locals

many of us are not capable of getting them OTA, but at the same time feel that the current offering of the other HD networks is not worth the added cost.

I am a recent subscriber and went with a vip211... but cancelled the HD package after one month because there wasn't much worth watching. With the $5/mo "HD enabling fee" I still get the Mpeg4 HD locals with the AT120 package.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> I am a recent subscriber and went with a vip211... but cancelled the HD package after one month because there wasn't much worth watching. With the $5/mo "HD enabling fee" I still get the Mpeg4 HD locals with the AT120 package.


Can you check your bill? The HD Enable fee should be $6.

There is nothing in the written agreement that you have to remain subscribed to a HD-metalic package. It says

You agree to purchase DishFAMILY, America's Top 60, DishLATINO, or Great Wall TV Package as your minimum subscription
level for eighteen (18) months from the date of installation under this Agreement ("Initial Term").​But you do get charged the $6 HD Enable if you don't have HD-Metalic.



koralis said:


> I, for one, could also get rid of my 508 and service both TVs from a 622 (eliminating the second tuner fee) which makes it mostly a wash if I don't need to pay for the metals package.


Be very careful that you aren't doing the 622 Upgrade expecting to avoid a tuner fee if the 622 will become your ONLY receiver on the account. A DIU 622 is also charged another $6 lease fee as the only receiver making it the same cost to keep a 508 and add a 622.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I know some folk are starting to get a bit edgy about Dish potentially making a new better offer for upgrades...

But the thing is... WAY back as far as late last year, there were lots of threads talking about how upgrades would probably go.

I think we all pretty much agreed that folks who wanted new receivers/more channels NOW would pay more now for the priveledge. We all pretty much agreed that, as always, early adopters pay more.

And that Dish, eventually, as supply caught up to demand AND their orders were starting to trail lower... would offer an even better deal to entice some more folks to jump. In fact, we have all speculated that in 1-2 years Dish may reach the point where they will offer free upgrades to the remaining non-ViP customers so that at some point they could move entirely to MPEG4 across the board.

Bottom line... technology almost always gets either better or cheaper, and often both... so anything you buy today is very likely going to be cheaper if not cheaper AND better in a few months.

My philosophy is that if the deal is good now, I take it and don't look back... I know the deal will be better in 6 months or less... and I know that now, so my choice is take today's offer or wait for the next train to come around!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I know some folk are starting to get a bit edgy about Dish potentially making a new better offer for upgrades...
> 
> But the thing is... WAY back as far as late last year, there were lots of threads talking about how upgrades would probably go.
> 
> ...


I understand this feeling but not sure it will take place until E* deciides to start the full conversion of equipment to MPEG 4. Reason I tend to think that the deal will continue to hover around the $200 mark is that D* is starting to lease their HD system units. They have not gone to the MPEG 4 units yet. What I have read in the industry trades is that the lease deal w/ them will be set a $499 for the new HR-20 DVR. So we are still getting a bargain at $200 to $299 for quiet some time. If you are willing to wait a year to 18 months then yes it will probably be cheaper than now.
The reason I went w/ E* to start with when Voom went belly was the fact E* offered a better deal. D* was $599 vs E* being $249 and the guarntee that I would get to upgrade to MPEG 4 for a very moderate fee. I would have gone w/ D* instead of E* to be able to get non local HD nets but for the major difference in pricing & the programming that I had gotten to like via Voom.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> Reason I tend to think that the deal will continue to hover around the $200 mark is that D* is starting to lease their HD system units.


D* has been pushing lease hard on _all_ receivers since March 1st.


> They have not gone to the MPEG 4 units yet.


They have been pushing MPEG4 H20 units out the door to all of the HD LIL customers since last year.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

harsh said:


> D* has been pushing lease hard on _all_ receivers since March 1st.They have been pushing MPEG4 H20 units out the door to all of the HD LIL customers since last year.


I have looked on the D* website and they still list the HR 10-250 not the HR-20 units. If they are sell the HR-20 units why is it not on their website?


----------



## Cali-Man (Jun 3, 2006)

E* is offering a new upgrade. They called last night and offered me this deal.
Pay $199 now (not $299), when I send back my 942 they will credit my account $199. Saving me the $99 fee. I guess waiting payed off.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> I have looked on the D* website and they still list the HR 10-250 not the HR-20 units. If they are sell the HR-20 units why is it not on their website?


The hopeful long-time HD subscriber would like to think that they would get first crack at this new technology. It would also help to have experienced subscribers to get through the introduction (beta testing) cycle.

Suffice it to say that the latest rumored release period of September 2006 probably isn't conservative.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cali-Man said:


> E* is offering a new upgrade. They called last night and offered me this deal.
> Pay $199 now (not $299), when I send back my 942 they will credit my account $199. Saving me the $99 fee. I guess waiting payed off.


Dish has kept saying "good things come to those who wait"...


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

There are three reasons why I haven't upgraded my 942 to a 622:

1) I'm happy with the channels that are in the $10/mo HD pack. The extra HD channels that they are offering are not worth an extra $10/mo to me.

2) HD enablement fee. I don't like the idea of being forced to buy anything.

3) I already receive my HD locals via OTA. If I switch from OTA HD locals to Dish HD locals, then I will have to worry about Dish overcompressing the channels (both DBS providers are famous for this)

If Dish changes their policy for #1 & #2, then I will gladly upgrade my 942 to a 622


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

LarryH said:


> There are three reasons why I haven't upgraded my 942 to a 622:
> 
> 1) I'm happy with the channels that are in the $10/mo HD pack. The extra HD channels that they are offering are not worth an extra $10/mo to me.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thougths on the "deal".
I'll stick with my 942's until the extra channels are worth the extra money.
Tom in TX


----------



## Cali-Man (Jun 3, 2006)

Tom in TX said:


> Exactly my thougths on the "deal".
> I'll stick with my 942's until the extra channels are worth the extra money.
> Tom in TX


My bill only change $5. So I figured it was worth it, $5 for 17 more HD channels.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Cali-Man said:


> My bill only change $5. So I figured it was worth it, $5 for 17 more HD channels.


What package did you subscribe to before, and what did you change to?

Tom in TX


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I got the same call Saturday, but I own my 942. I had to put 199.00 on my credit card and will be refunded when I send them my 942. The install appointment this time is only 10 days away. I wonder why they want to get all the 942s out of circulation and what they are going to do with them. I thought that I would have to wait a year to get the second 622.


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

LarryH said:


> There are three reasons why I haven't upgraded my 942 to a 622:
> 
> 1) I'm happy with the channels that are in the $10/mo HD pack. The extra HD channels that they are offering are not worth an extra $10/mo to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, despite the free upgrade (and even now I have ordered it), this deal is still not a "no brainer". My bill will increase by $5. My main reasons for ordering were:

1) I can watch all soccer WorldCup games in HD (did not want to miss games on ESPN2 HD).

2) As a recent customer, I already was committed for another 10 months. By switching now and not 10 months from now, I am reducing the time I have to be committed to Dish (as 18 months new commitment overlaps with the current 10 months).

3) OTA HD is not 100% reliable in my area. My DVR had a horrible recording of 24's final episode due to signal being bad *that* day.

4) Getting rid of ugly OTA Antenna has a high "wife accceptance factor" .

5) I want the latest and greatest, damn it!! . You know, the illogical, non-sensical urgency to be at the forefront of the new technology (for free of course ).

Osho


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Does anyone know if this is ONLY for people who have not jumped to the new HD Packs yet? I had upgraded my old 921 to a 622 for the $99 net deal, and I tried calling to also upgrade my 942 to the 622 for $0 net (this deal), and they are telling me that my only option is the $299 deal with the $200 rebate.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I already have one 622 so it seems like a no-brainer to trade in my 942 if it isn't going to cost me anything.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Joebird, I would sit back and wait. I'm sure your name is on the list and they will get to you eventually.


----------



## rdricks (Dec 6, 2005)

I received my call yesterday. I think I am going to sit back and wait. It would cost approx $15 additional a month, and I am happy with the 942. I have OTA for HD locals. If I could keep my same package (old HD pack) I might consider it, but I am not willing to pay the additional monthly for what I would receive.

-Ryan


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

For those of you who have received this call, do you know if it is actually Dish Network making the call or a 3rd party. I have called them several times and even spoke to the executive offices and they all deny any knowledge of such an offer. I am trying to determine if this offer is legitimate or not since I have an installation scheduled for this Saturday that I will cancel.
I have called the number 1-866-668-8047 that I saw listed. Dish Network answers but they claim zero knowledge. Anybody know the criteria for such an offer. I have been a customer for over 10 years and am currently leasing a 942 that I would like to upgrade.


----------



## rdricks (Dec 6, 2005)

My wife took the call yesterday. Said it was Dish Network. As for background details, I leased my 942 last Oct. I did call a local retailer for the install, I did not go directly through Dish. I wonder if they are targeting a group that has not had their 942s for very long?

-Ryan


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

rdricks said:


> My wife took the call yesterday. Said it was Dish Network. As for background details, I leased my 942 last Oct. I did call a local retailer for the install, I did not go directly through Dish. I wonder if they are targeting a group that has not had their 942s for very long?
> 
> -Ryan


I wonder if perhaps they are trying to cut off the complaints from those who were incorrectly told that 942's would be able to handle mpeg4. I don't think its an option for everyone, just those who ordered 942 relatively recently.


----------



## donjoy44 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm wondering if i should cancel my order for 622 didnt get offer of no installation fee just 200.00 rebate and paying 99.00 for installation


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

It might be that they are targeting people who already have the proper dish etc. to take advantage of the MPEG4 channels. They wouldn't need a new dish so the cost would be lower.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

donjoy44 said:


> Hmm wondering if i should cancel my order for 622 didnt get offer of no installation fee just 200.00 rebate and paying 99.00 for installation


Yes I would cancel and reorder. This deal is going to be made available to the general public in a couple days according to the guy I spoke with last night in the executive office.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

I posted the message below in another thread ... but I see it may be worthwhile to post here too. As for the "profiling" of who is getting offered this deal. I leased my 942 starting in December. I already have the dish setup needed for the 622.

I currently have a 942 with the HD package + VOOMs. I like the 942 and have had no problems with it. I got the same call/offer this past Saturday. A few things the CSR told me: 

(1) I don't own my 942 and it's the only receiver I have, so I get charged a $5/mo lease fee. The CSR who called me said that for some reason the same lease fee on the 622 is $6/mo, or an extra buck per month. 

(2) She said the cost difference of upgrading to the metals package over what I have now (HD + Voom) would be an extra $5 per month ... making for a total bill increase of $6/mo. 

(3) She called on Saturday and said I have 7 days to take advantage of this offer (upgrading to the 622 for "free"). Do you think that's legit, or would they likely offer the same deal in a month or so? 

(4) In order to accept the deal, you have to make an 18-month commitment to them as well. This seems kinda long to me, especially since I'm almost positive I'll be moving to an unknown (as of right now) destination in the next 6 months or so. Was this same commitment a requirement of those who upgraded to the 622 when it first came out???


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

cleblanc said:


> For those of you who have received this call, do you know if it is actually Dish Network making the call or a 3rd party. I have called them several times and even spoke to the executive offices and they all deny any knowledge of such an offer. I am trying to determine if this offer is legitimate or not since I have an installation scheduled for this Saturday that I will cancel.
> I have called the number 1-866-668-8047 that I saw listed. Dish Network answers but they claim zero knowledge. Anybody know the criteria for such an offer. I have been a customer for over 10 years and am currently leasing a 942 that I would like to upgrade.


I was concerned about this as well. However, I see that the charge and payment of $199 is shown in www.dishnetwork.com webpage under my bills/payments. So, I am reasonably assured that the call was legitimate. Besides, the person who was calling knew all the details of what packages I have (including some odd international channels). That convinced me enough.

Osho


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm pretty confident that the call was legit also ... the CSR said I didn't have to decide right then, but if I decided to go ahead and get it (within 7 days, like I said in an earlier post) to just call the general Dish # (the 333-DISH #) and they would know what I was talking about and know what to do.


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

oshogg said:


> I was concerned about this as well. However, I see that the charge and payment of $199 is shown in www.dishnetwork.com webpage under my bills/payments. So, I am reasonably assured that the call was legitimate. Besides, the person who was calling knew all the details of what packages I have (including some odd international channels). That convinced me enough.
> 
> Osho


I just received an empty box to ship back 942 after the installation. So, all good .

Osho


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

There is a Chat coming up, it would be good to see if someone could actually get in live and ask Charlie if he would start providing the "original" HD Pack for 622 users that don't really give a flip about Voom.. Though I wouldn't mind Universal HD being a part of the HD Pack for $9.99... Its about the only new HD channel that may have some content I might watch.. 

Also express how tiring and complicated all these darn fee's are.. If he wants to compete with Cable, get rid of the fee's and give more people an even more compelling reason to be on Dish, more options, less fee's... That would make "Better TV for All" in my book....


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder why they are not offering the free deal upgrade to 921 users?? Wouldn't they rather get the 921s out of the system before the less problematic 942s??

Still waiting for them to make me an offer on my 811 that I can't refuse.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi guys -

i did get the "free"upgrade call also.

first of all - (being somewhat technically challenged) - 

arent all the HD broadcasts going to eventually be in MP4?

won't our equipment be obsolete eventually?

or is this a situation that dish is creating to get us to change equipment now and they are crying wolf for the time being?

gilunionhall


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

Hope you guys aren't misunderstanding, here is a copy of an email from E*.

Thank you for your email. We have verified our account with regard to your inquiry. Please be informed that our promotions for the ViP 622 upgrade still on-going and will expire on June 8th, 2006; the same cost applies (pay $299.99 and get $200 cash rebate). However, there will be another promotion for new and existing customer of almost the same mechanics effective June 9th, 2006. Under this offer, current HD customer with 942/921 receivers will pay an upfront fee of $199.99 for upgrading to a ViP 622 receiver and will get $100 Equipment Return Credit


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Did the original offer ($299 - $200 rebate) also require an 18 month commitment?

Anyone else who has gotten this offer (as I did) -- did they also tell you that you have 7 days to take advantage of the offer? If so, do you guys actually believe this is the case?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dishjim said:


> Hope you guys aren't misunderstanding, here is a copy of an email from E*.
> 
> Thank you for your email. We have verified our account with regard to your inquiry. Please be informed that our promotions for the ViP 622 upgrade still on-going and will expire on June 8th, 2006; the same cost applies (pay $299.99 and get $200 cash rebate). However, there will be another promotion for new and existing customer of almost the same mechanics effective June 9th, 2006. Under this offer, current HD customer with 942/921 receivers will pay an upfront fee of $199.99 for upgrading to a ViP 622 receiver and will get $100 Equipment Return Credit


Other then saving a little on taxes (if your state has them like mine), then its really no different.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

I got the 622 under the original offer (pay $299, get $200 credit on future Dish Bills) -- I made the deal in late April and got install first week of May. Yes, the offer did require an 18 month commitment, with a $240 cancel fee. My credit showed up on my bills right away. For me, the monthly Dish bill went up $13.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

re - new deal 

yes, a 7 day period was discussed as well as an 18 month committment.

my original term for the leasing of the 942 was for 1 yr and that is over in several days.

also - i am not sure if i understand what "tnsprin" is referring to - in the original offer you end up paying $100 and in the new offer you end up paying nothing - sounds like a $100 difference to me.

gil


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

gilunionhall said:


> re - new deal
> 
> yes, a 7 day period was discussed as well as an 18 month committment.
> 
> ...


The new offer only gives current subscribers $100 back off the $199 price. Old offer was $200 back off $299.

No one is clear on what the $199 with $200 back offer for some 942 users is. Its not generally announced.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

re - No one is clear

i asked the person to repeat the offer several times and it was the $200 rebate on a $199 purchase.

i guess i will have to call again and see what they say - but what appears as a rebate on the first bill might be different?

gil


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Does that mean that without returning anything (or an 811) you could get it for $200 instead of $300? Now that I've sunk that money and have the 622 but install is 6/12, I hope.

Have been getting all premiums without officially going to Platinum, yet. Returned 811 but do not see anything there, will call.

-Ken


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

RE - new 942 - 622 offer

i just placed my order for the 942- 622 upgrade.

This situation may or may not be new from what everyone else has heard.

you have to be called on the phone to get this offer (we have caller ID and i do not normally answer 800 # calls, but i did this time)

you have 7 days to book the installation

the 622 is not shipped to you anymore - the installation tech brings it with them

the "script" that the operator reads from still has $100 in it for the total rebate and the operator has to go in and change the amount to $200 in the "notes" section on your account.

they refund $100 of the total to you while you are on the phone when you place the order

the remaining $99.95 is refunded when you mail the 942 back and it is rec'd at dish.

they have added at least 2 more HD channels recently - Nat Geographic and HGTV.

as i said, some of this may be old info - hopefully it is helpful to a lot of you

gil


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

RE - 800#

the number for the original upgrade is 888-825-2569, and they will connect you to another dept. that handles the "new" upgrade pkg.

gil


----------



## Cali-Man (Jun 3, 2006)

Found out some new info. I had a upgrade install (942/622) for 6-12(mon), my order was placed on 6-3(sat). The return box came in 2 days. I nerver recevied my 622, so I called on 6-9(friday) and told them I have not recevied my 622 yet cause my install is on Monday. They told me the tech. would bring it out with him, OK. Monday rolls around and I call again just to make sure and was told the same thing, tech. would bring the 622 with him. Wait all day Monday (tech. was running late), he shows up and has nothing. Shows me the work order, it says 622 shipped and is on site. Tech. says he could do nothing. So I call Dish and he tells me - Any order placed before 6-9 will have the recevier shipped, Any order placed after 6-9 tech. will bring with him. So still waiting for 622 to arrive!


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

gilunionhall said:


> they refund $100 of the total to you while you are on the phone when you place the order
> 
> the remaining $99.95 is refunded when you mail the 942 back and it is rec'd at dish.


Actually that is new information. I wondered why the $100 credit appeared on my account and was wondering if I would receive $100 or $200 back when I returned my 942.
I'm also wondering if we get the $10 or $20 for 10 months when we sign up for the metallic package. I emailed the person in the CEO office on Friday but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Gary Noonan (Oct 14, 2005)

No rebate whatsoever for trading in 942 for 622 receiver.

I have made several calls to DISH and been told that because I lease my 942 there will be no rebates at all. Rebates are only for those who own the 942. I should have taken advantage of the earlier rebate offer. Either DISH or DBS is highly confused. I was told that the info I read on DBS Charlie Chat recap is wrong as regards people who lease their 942. 

Before I moved from Wisconsin to Arizona I had lots of HD with Time Warner cable and never was asked to pay for eqipment. Even after I pay $299.00 for the 622, it will belong to Dish.

I have been subscribing to the Everything package but am thinking of dropping dish rather than paying $299.00 without any rebates at all. Have never been late with monthly payments. 

I spoke to 2 customer support people and to a supervisor called "Jerry". Not a penny in rebates. I have not been able to find any rebate info on the Dish network, all DBS rebate info seems rumors according to Dish.


----------



## Gary Noonan (Oct 14, 2005)

I got smart and called Technical Support.   

A tech named Lou said:

1. I pay $199.00 initially for the 622.
2. After I return the 942, I get a $100 credit.
3. Because I am upgrading to a metallic HD package, I can after installation of the 622 go to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/promotion/100back/index.asp and fill out an online form to receive a $100 rebate.
4. *Total rebates = $200.00*
5. I am commiting to 18 months of subscribing, canceling would cost $240.00
6. My monthly bill will go up by $5.08.
7. Empty box for return of 942 will be shipped to me. Installer will bring the new 622.

I have arranged for installation of the 622 on June 19. I conclude that the people in sales-customer service are ignorant about dish rebates and that it is a total waste of time to talk with them. Also I had trouble understand them because of their accents. Avoid customer service. With tech support I got an informed person with the first call, no arguing necessary, no long waits for a supervisor not familiar with dish rebates, etc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Keep in mind you were expecting CSRs to know yesterday about a just-announced-last-night offer that Charlie himself said please don't call last night and overload the CSRs who wouldn't know about the new offer yet.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

RE - just-announced-last-night

i'm not sure how much the "just-announced-last-night" offer is different from the one i got - but i was called a week ago with the $200/$200 deal

gil


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The key difference in the offers announced Monday night and those calls.... is that apparently only a handful of higher-up people were aware of and able to authorize those deals and Dish had to initiate the call... it wasn't something that you could call them and request.

As of Monday night, there are similar offers available to everyone... but it will likely take a week for the CSRs to all get up to speed, and many still might be behind the curve as management of many companies is not always good about communicating to the troops.


----------

